# [SOLVED] Call of Duty 4: MW Multiplayer problem



## Seifer214 (May 18, 2008)

Hey,

I just bought CoD4 the other day, and installed it. Everything says it installed fine, and opening up Singleplayer I was able to play the game with no problem. Whenever I try to open up Multiplayer though, it tells me "iw3mp.exe has stopped working" and quits back to the desktop.

Any ideas? I just bought my desktop last weekend, and it's had no other problems at all.


----------



## Seifer214 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Call of Duty 4: MW Multiplayer problem*

These are my specs:

Operating System: Windows Vista Ultimate (6.0, Build 6000)
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc. Model: Dell XPS420
BIOS: Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 A04
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8500 @ 3.16GHz (2 CPUs), ~3.2GHz
Memory: 3070MB RAM
Page File: 940MB Used, 5396MB available
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8800GT


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Call of Duty 4: MW Multiplayer problem*

plug in some headphones to the mic port in the back of the computer


----------



## Seifer214 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Call of Duty 4: MW Multiplayer problem*

lol thanks, it worked. Still don't understand how it would be made to work that way, but whatever.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Call of Duty 4: MW Multiplayer problem*

Your welcome


----------



## ziccy (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks alot i had the same problem. I wonder why plugging the headphones into the back is any different than the front


----------

